# i am looking for a good egg sharing clinic



## gliddon (Dec 5, 2008)

i am in sotton surrey but i am looking for a good clinic thats in or aren sotton in in surrey does anyone know of a good clinic that i can go to for egg sharing and does anyone no how much its cost i am looking for one that does not cost a lot thank you so much


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Can't help directly, but have a look at your local list of clinics http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/ then go to their website directly to see if they offer egg sharing programme


----------



## Charlie_girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello.

I'm egg sharing at the Lister in Chelsea, thats not too far to go from Sutton. 

Charlie.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Not 100% clear from your post - are you looking to be an egg sharer yourself, or looking for a clinic which does egg share so you can be an egg recipient?

If you are planning to have IVF yourself and share your eggs, then it will be significantly lower cost to you in any case, as the egg recipient effectively pays for your treatment. As far as I am aware, majority of London clinics offer egg share in this way and most would be relatively easily accessible to Sutton. Try Lister, Bridge, London Womens Clinic as a start point.....the HFEA link below will give you lots of info and you can then look up the costs on the clinic web sites

If you are looking to be an egg recipient, then it's a whole different story and it's going to be relatively expensive wherever you go I'm afraid. And there are waiting lists at most UK clinics. I am on a waiting list for an egg donor at London Womens Clinic in Harley St and they have suggested a 6-9 month wait. And the cost is in the region of £5500-6000 I think. Lister quoted me a 2yr wait for an egg donor....

Best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

See also this thread - bit old now but might still be useful list of contacts for you to start with

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63791.0

Suitcase
x


----------



## Framboise (Jun 8, 2009)

suitcase of dreams said:


> Not 100% clear from your post - are you looking to be an egg sharer yourself, or looking for a clinic which does egg share so you can be an egg recipient?
> 
> If you are planning to have IVF yourself and share your eggs, then it will be significantly lower cost to you in any case, as the egg recipient effectively pays for your treatment. As far as I am aware, majority of London clinics offer egg share in this way and most would be relatively easily accessible to Sutton. Try Lister, Bridge, London Womens Clinic as a start point.....the HFEA link below will give you lots of info and you can then look up the costs on the clinic web sites
> 
> ...


 

Hi, sorry to but in here but we are new to this site and have been reading through various posts (and trying out the search engine too) and find this one is very relevant to me and my partner. We have been advised to look at being recipients of egg share programmes offered by various private clinics both here in the UK (Bridge, Lister, for instance) and abroad. We are trying to establish how much it costs (per cycle) and also what are the waiting times to be the recipients of a egg share (anonymous or otherwise). This would help us choose which clinic to go to (we also have a one-off and limited amount of cash for this so we hope to spend wisely) 
So a couple of questions to anymore out there if thats ok.

i) If its a 6-9 month wait at the London Women's Clinic and 2-years at the Lister does that imply the Lister would be cheaper?
(There seems an obvious correlation that the more you pay the less time you have to wait.. is that a reasonable assumpotion to make?)

ii) We have called and emailed several clinics here and abroad asking for average waiting times to receive eggs but had no responses whatsoever. hence why this thread is directly relevant to us as we still await a response from the Lister. However we have noted this thread has a useful list (half way down the page) of those operating abroad albiet an old thread now so not sure if this still applies.. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127533.0

iii) A simple quetsion on cost: Which we know is expensive (but hey life is of course priceless) Does the £5500 - £6000 cost quoted in the above post associated with paying for an egg donar mean you get 1 go at it ie its the cost of 1 cycle? Or is it more coplicated that that and the total cost charged per clinic can cover a whole set of cycles?

iii) Is there a simple chart we can view thats lists all private clinics (UK and abroad) listing their costs for egg sharing (and other costs for other services) with waiting times, user satisfaction, results? If not then it would seem like a very good task for someone to compile one.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi framboise and welcome to FF,

In answer to your questions (although I'm no expert, just based on what I've picked up during my own 'research' into egg share/being a recipient of donated eggs)

i - no, there seems to be no direct correlation at all between cost and waiting time. ie it's not quicker if you pay more. Some clinics are better at recruiting donors than others, hence their shorter waiting lists. But the prices (in the UK) seem to be quite similar. 

ii - yes, it can be frustrating and time consuming waiting for responses from clinics. All you can do is persist. I would definitely call rather than email - emails can often go unanswered for a long time

iii - total cost is per cycle and is a very rough estimate. LWC is currently charging about £5400 for one egg donor cycle, but there are other costs on top of this. Initial tests if needed, drugs (costs dependent on what drugs you are on), additional costs for ICSI, going to 5 day/blast transfer, travel to/from clinic plus overnight stays may be needed if you do not live near the clinic etc etc. Overall I would bank on around £7000 for one egg donor attempt. 

No, there is no chart listing costs, waiting times, satisfaction etc. Compiling this would be a huge task and it would need to be constantly updated as prices are always changing (upwards unfortunately), waiting times also change (and are to some extent dependent on your donor criteria and how strict you are going to be about the match)

Your best bet is to read through the relevant threads here, and compile a short list of clinics (there are many reviews in the review section) and then give them a call to get the very latest info on prices and wait times.

The key difference between UK and 'abroad' is anonymous vs ID release donor. All UK donors must agree to be contactable to any offspring when they turn 18. Until then they are anonymous, but when the child turns 18, they can apply for the donor's information and contact them if they choose to. 
Also in the UK, donors are not allowed to be paid for donating, hence why the majority do it as part of egg share to reduce their own IVF costs. This means the average age of UK donors tends to be older. 
In many European countries, donors are paid for donating, and tend to be younger/students. They are completely anonymous - you will get basic physical characteristics but beyond that you, and the child will not know, or be able to find out anything about the donor. 

I wanted an ID release donor so the child could find out about them/potentially contact them when they turn 18. This is a very personal decision and only you know what is right for you/your family with regard to this. However, if this is important, then you are much more restricted in terms of treatment - to UK, US, Australia/NZ and maybe one or two other countries. 

If you're comfortable with anon donor, you have more choice. Popular places here on FF seem to be Spain, Greece, Czech Republic, Ukraine - check out the threads for these countries, you'll find lots of people having tx there who can advise and share experiences. Spain is similar price to UK, if not more expensive in some cases, but does seem to have shorter waiting lists (from immediate to 3-4 months I think depending on your matching criteria), CZ and Ukraine are cheaper than UK but can have quite long waiting lists (Reprofit in Brno is a very popular clinic with good results but waiting lists for donor eggs are now nearly 12 months). 

Hope this helps, feel free to PM me if you have other questions, and good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Framboise (Jun 8, 2009)

That helps enormously thankyou so much. We are going to compile a list and post it here eventually (albiet a short one most likely) of those places we get replies from re: their prices waiting times etc.., I do think a permanent but simple alphabetical list or index of clinics (private and public) would be useful to have somewhere on this site though. Once clicked therein you get comments from people who have been there obviously but also a simple list of updated costs and procedures and other factual info that could be updated regularly by those wove visited. Not such a huge task in my opinion if you get those using this site to contribute to it. Or maybe there is one here and we've not seen it yet? Anyway thanks so much for your help.. Will let you know how we get on as soon as we can (and work out how to send a 'PM' 
cheers


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Framboise, also check out the South Africa clinics (details in the International/South Africa part of the board) as they give you lots of info on the donor and are cheaper than the UK.  There isn't a waiting list a such it's just a matter of choosing the donor and getting things set up.

(Although of course you have to get there!)

Lilo


----------

